# what is the whole 'good girl' or 'bad girl' thing mean?



## teenagedream1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm wondering what is it? No one will tell me. I don't know is being a bad girl a good or bad thing? And what am I?


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

Need some more info??? Has some one said your bad or good???


----------



## teenagedream1 (Dec 18, 2011)

yea bad girl but like in a good way what is the definition.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

teenagedream1 said:


> yea bad girl but like in a good way what is the definition.


Fun to have sex with.


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

Willing to do anything


----------



## teenagedream1 (Dec 18, 2011)

ok that's odd....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Who called you a bad girl?


----------



## teenagedream1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm 18 and not like that. Obviously. But then again no one knows that. So I guess it's an assumption.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Whats obvious? What does no one know? Whats your assumption?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

teenagedream1 said:


> I'm 18 and not like that. Obviously. But then again no one knows that. So I guess it's an assumption.


Again... who said you are a bad girl? What was the circustance?


----------



## teenagedream1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm actually a virgin so I'm not a bg.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

ohhh, bad girls can be virgins. LOL.

Come on, please tell us the whole story. Your captive audience awaits


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Are You a Good Girl or a Bad Girl?

Don't let a label determine who you are. Have confidence, respect yourself and others, and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

When they are bad they are good, just a little humor


----------



## teenagedream1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't do anything. I think maybe she was just flirting I guess.

I'm not like that. I don't do anything. I've never had a bf or kiss a guy or anything. I've never done anything sexually oriented don't even dress like a **** so much. It was probably just like pp said flirting non-sense.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Chelle D said:


> One could also call a girl a "bad girl" & mean it in a good/teasing way.. if for instance, the girl is flirting. But maybe someone was just trying to flirt with you and called you a "bad girl" to see your reaction. To see if you'd open up & flirt a little more outrageously.. (virgin or not).


 This could happen easily. 



> Also, some teen girls might be willing to mess around & do some pretty heavy petting, but are still technically virgins. That doesn't mean that they aren't "bad girls".-- But probably pretty close on becoming full fledged bad girls.


 This would be me in my youth with my boyfriend. I felt like a bad girl cause I was supposed to be a "good girl" christian. We just couldn't stop touching each other, but we didn't cross the line we had drawn in the sand. 

Life is confusing.... Men generally DREAM of a BAD GIRL in bed who loves sex, is FUN, flirty, adventurous and Erotic, willing to do ANYTHING they want -like a porn star....but they often hold back on marrying these same women, more so if she was "too easy" & had ALOT of experiences with many men before him, as they may fear she may be that same "bad girl" with someone else down the line. 


When a man wants to marry....he generally is looking for a virtuous woman who IS NOT A PRUDE , who respects herself enough to NOT give herself too easy, has a healthy sense of her own sexuality, waits for LOVE, and when she finds it with the right man who gives his love in return, she is OPEN , flirty, very sexual, enjoys some teasing, with a willingness to learn new things to knock his socks off and to heighten her own pleasure without too much inhibited Good Girl thinking. A man wants her to loose ALL OF THAT in the bedroom with him, as this only heightens their intimacy together. 

This would be a prize to be had.... but most of us either fall too far on one side or too far on the other. I myself was sexually inhibited mentally when I married, too much prudish thinking followed me into marriage , didn't know how to "let loose" enough , what a shame it was.


----------



## teenagedream1 (Dec 18, 2011)

yea I looked the quiz and no I've never drunk smoked or done drugs. I don't steal never have. But I do like piercings. I'm finally old enough and when I get extra money I'm getting some. Also I do curse quite a lot when bothered. I'll curse my mother out like a sailor if it comes to it. I have never fought but I'm weaker than most. If I could I would fight. But have never fought and haven't hit anyone since I was 8. So yea... I even took the test said I was 20% bad so yea.......


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Mean People Suck
Nice People Swallow
Good Friends Gag


----------



## teenagedream1 (Dec 18, 2011)

it's a dating site too that's what I heard so I joined.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This could happen easily.
> 
> This would be me in my youth with my boyfriend. I felt like a bad girl cause I was supposed to be a "good girl" christian. We just couldn't stop touching each other, but we didn't cross the line we had drawn in the sand.
> 
> ...


----------



## teenagedream1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am also not a prude I'd do anything with the right guy at the right time. I mean to me losing virginity is a big dealif I got over that and liked that I could get try anything so yea. I'm not a virgin because I'm a prude. Actually I actually dress like a '****' to some prudes. I don't wear shorts just revealing tops and a lot of make up..


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

teenagedream1 said:


> I don't do anything. I think maybe she was just flirting I guess.
> 
> I'm not like that. I don't do anything. I've never had a bf or kiss a guy or anything. I've never done anything sexually oriented don't even dress like a **** so much. It was probably just like pp said flirting non-sense.


I find myself wondering why you are on a marriage/advice forum...? 

:scratchhead:


----------



## teenagedream1 (Dec 18, 2011)

because I'm interested in dating advice in the future. I have a right to join.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

frankly I would hope more people would come to marriage forums pre-marriage, no one ever told me or prepared me for most of the problems that occur in marriage


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> frankly I would hope more people would come to marriage forums pre-marriage, no one ever told me or prepared me for most of the problems that occur in marriage


:iagree:
That's a very good point. I wish I knew 20 years ago what I have learned here.

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------

